
Most of the time, innovators don’t move fast and break things - jonbaer
https://aeon.co/essays/most-of-the-time-innovators-don-t-move-fast-and-break-things
======
noobiemcfoob
Good article.

I liked the example of the standardized bolt at the hardware store, that the
standard itself should be counted as a type of technology. It gets more
interesting when you consider the markets that must have existed when the
standard was being made. Some push for the standard (often the weaker
players). Many of the stronger might actively fight it, making specifically
non-compliant parts as a means of sabotage.

